# New Hunter in the family !



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I had some unexpected events this weekend , after getting off work friday I had planned on coming home shooting my bow for a while and getting ready to hunt all weekend. BUT , my wife had to be taken to the hospital due to horrible abdomonal pain . She is pregnant but not due until february 21. So after some poking and proding from the doctors and my wife screaming for ten minutes they looked at me and said " it's time for the baby to come out " . After only 3 minutes of her being back in another room they came back and said the baby was out . Here her appendix had burst and things were heading down the wrong road . But all is well with both of them . Her name is Ryleigh Paige 6 lbs and 18 " . I told my wife I wanted her ready for turkey season !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

From us Outdoorsman ,I want to welcome your future Hunter/Fishergirl to this great world of ours. Your perch/walleye limit just went up ! LOL


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad to hear all is well. My wife is due with our first in early June and I am anxious for that day to come. Congrats!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

congrats man!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats, my wife is due in June as well.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow congrats man my wife is due in june too. It is our first gonna be another hunter/fishergal lol
adam


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Bulldawg said:


> I had some unexpected events this weekend , after getting off work friday I had planned on coming home shooting my bow for a while and getting ready to hunt all weekend. BUT , my wife had to be taken to the hospital due to horrible abdomonal pain . She is pregnant but not due until february 21. So after some poking and proding from the doctors and my wife screaming for ten minutes they looked at me and said " it's time for the baby to come out " . After only 3 minutes of her being back in another room they came back and said the baby was out . Here her appendix had burst and things were heading down the wrong road . But all is well with both of them . Her name is Ryleigh Paige 6 lbs and 18 " . I told my wife I wanted her ready for turkey season !!!!!!!! LOL


 LMAO.....Congrats to you sir.Make sure you take her fishing as well.But Im thinking that you have a rod and reel with her name on it already.lol


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

congrats man on the new arrival. my wife is due in april there are alot of june babys coming did we have a cold snap last fall


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys , all is still well. The baby is going to have to stay another ten days though , but that is still plenty of time for me to get her prepped for turkey season and maybe some musky fishing this year !!!!!!!! LOL 
My wife jokingly says I can take her , but only if she is wearing pink camo !!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I told my wife we will be doing the babies room in pink camo


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!! i love the job of being a dad!!! have fun with her!!!


----------



## blink17925 (Jan 6, 2009)

its good to here that she is home and safe, ill talk to the misses and try to find the baby back pack.......:doctor:


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats Bulldawg!!!!!- I'm getting married in May... so I suppose I'll be buying some minny camo shirts soon too!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats Bulldawg, glad everything worked out well. My 3 girls are now 5(twins) and 7. I've been teaching them about hunting and fishing since they were about 3.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

It's gonna be tough cause my wife wants her to be a little princess !!!!!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrat's Mr & Mrs Bulldawg ! ! ! Will keep both Mom & the angel in our prayers....


Bulldawg said:


> It's gonna be tough cause my wife wants her to be a little princess !!!!!!


Both of my little Princesses (8 & 10 years old) can reel in walleyes with the best of them...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

That's funny most of you guys are having babies in june !!!! I was very fortunate my daughter came when she did . Kinda in the middle of winter with not too much to do but spend time with the wife and daughter !!!! If it woulda been in the middle of the rut momma would of been hating me !!!! Thanks Stoshu I appreciate it !


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Thank God things turned out well.
Welcome to the world and OGF Ryleigh.
God Bless


----------

